# 13 YO APHA Gelding Pending Sale



## Phura (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi everyone! Meet Cinder, an APHA Buckskin that I have a sale pending for. He has been off for 6 mo as its the trainer's horse and he's been busy riding horses he has in training. As a result he's put on considerable weight but still has a pretty good brain for his time off. He is a long-time friend of my trainer and he seems to be pretty honest and straight forward. I have been trying him out as I've been through a lot with horses in the last 3 yrs and we're trying to insure we are a good fit. Here's a couple pics...I'm terrible at pics but hopefully this will give a half way decent idea.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

What do you plan to use him for?

It is really hard to give a critique with the saddle on, but he appears to be quite a solid fellow. Neck appears short and thick with low tie in. Shoulder looks ok. Maybe a touch back at the knee. Hind end looks to have decent angles and plenty of power.


----------



## Phura (Dec 4, 2012)

Yeah, I didn't take them with confirmation in mind. Sadly! I will be using him as a trail horse. He's been used at sale barns, used for ponying, and trail mount. I'm looking for a quiet, healthy boy that will take care of me on the trail.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

He's look solid from what I can see, also sounds he has the right kind of training & experience for a safe trail mount.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Let me just wipe the drool off my chin! He's my absolutely #1 favorite color on a horse!!

Looks like a good, solid fella. His back may be a touch long, but nothing horrible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MaximasMommy (Sep 21, 2013)

Aww he looks like a really sweet boy. Is he barefoot? I was lucky to get a good sound barefoot horse, and adding up the savings over his lifetime from not shoeing is mindboggling.


----------



## Phura (Dec 4, 2012)

waresbear said:


> He's look solid from what I can see, also sounds he has the right kind of training & experience for a safe trail mount.


Yeah, I originally wanted younger for health and longevity but it didn't work out for me last time in health for the horse and the inexperience proved a challenge for me.



DraftyAiresMum said:


> Let me just wipe the drool off my chin! He's my absolutely #1 favorite color on a horse!!
> 
> Looks like a good, solid fella. His back may be a touch long, but nothing horrible.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks! He is very pretty!



MaximasMommy said:


> Aww he looks like a really sweet boy. Is he barefoot? I was lucky to get a good sound barefoot horse, and adding up the savings over his lifetime from not shoeing is mindboggling.


He seems to be. He was barefoot but they had him shod today for camping/ 10 day trail ride at Eminence the trainer is taking before our sale is finalized. Its very rocky there. I plan to try to get him barefoot and just use riding boots for rocky trails as that's what I've done with my other horses and it has worked well for us.

My only concern is with how thick his neck is. I worry about IR aka EMS. Not so much cushings as he doesn't seem to have those symptoms...just the crusty neck and easy keeper. But--I have a lot of baggage with everything that has happened with my last 3 horses so I may be over thinking things.

He has great experience and our rides have been good so far. Taking him on a trail ride myself again tomorrow. I love that he's just rusty after so much time off and still has a nice brain/temperment. I have compromised on age for experience this time around as I need a solid, safe mount to rebuild my confidence. I just hope health/soundness troubles don't appear this time like with my last 3. I even had a pre-purchase done on my last horse who was a 4 yr old and still ran into trouble.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

He is built A LOT like a bay QH ranch gelding my old BO purchased. Same cresty neck and just general thick build. Bubba would founder on alfalfa, but was 100% sound on grass hay. 

Have you done a PPE on him?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

A thick neck with a crest doesn't necessarily mean anything. I had a late gelded stud (3 yo) who kept a crest to his neck and was always healthy. I also had a Morgan/TB gelding (also gelded a bit late at 3) who had a very substantial neck with a crest. Even my old QH had a bit of a crest. As a result, I feel weird riding a horse -without- much of a neck, I feel like there's nothing there! I do not see his neck as being overly cresty (re: fatty) that's just his build, he looks stocky all around. A solid trail horse is worth his weight in gold, good luck with him!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He's certainly a chunk, but a very handsome chunk. Looks like a really nice horse and will look even better once you get him trimmed down a bit and back in shape.

I can understand your hesitance and concern about IR and, with his weight as it is, it's certainly a risk, but if he's not had a serious metabolic event yet, then he likely won't if you can keep his diet balanced and get him thinned down. Of course, I'd have the vet test him when you get the PPE done anyway.


----------



## Phura (Dec 4, 2012)

I haven't done a PPE yet but was planning to. I was unsure about testing for the IR as part of me wants to, but I've read a lot about IR and according to my reading its suggested that the test can trigger a laminitis episode which of course I don't want to do. I'm also not sure about cost. I contacted my vet but haven't heard back. Going to try again today as its been a week. They're a great vet but very busy. I currently have a horse believed to have IR though my old vet told me not to test her that "easykeepers" are all IR. She foundered but the pasture she was on was fertilized without my knowledge and the barn owner kept taking her muzzle off. Needless to say I found a new place to board and a new vet. But, I do keep my mare believed to have the IR on a dry lot with grass hay even though she hasn't been tested. She's done great, and looks great too. Perfectly sound for trails and has done so well! I'm trying to find a home for her as I have lost to much confidence to be the leader she needs as she can be anxious/spooky but will lead the trail ride and cross anything with a confident leader. Here's a pic of her  I have found with her its not difficult to manage, just diet and exercise, so it doesn't terrify me of the possibility with Cinder, this new horse, but does concern me as I don't want a horse to founder. But its my understanding that can happen with any horse too.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

^^^ love her color! What is she?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Tryst said:


> ^^^ love her color! What is she?


She is champagne. And she is beautiful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phura (Dec 4, 2012)

CLaPorte432 said:


> She is champagne. And she is beautiful.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, she's a champagne QH 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

What does IR stand for? Sorry for diverting the thread for a second.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Insulin Resistant. Basically they are like a diabetic...only in horse form. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Gotcha.


----------



## Phura (Dec 4, 2012)

waresbear said:


> What does IR stand for? Sorry for diverting the thread for a second.


IR=Insulin resistance aka EMS=equine metabolic syndrome
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phura (Dec 4, 2012)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Insulin Resistant. Basically they are like a diabetic...only in horse form.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


From what I understand its similar to diabetes but different.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I figured she was classic champagne, just wasn't sure on the breed


----------



## Phura (Dec 4, 2012)

Sadly, this deal fell through. The horse was great but when I had xrays done he had chronic founder and rotation on radiograph


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Bummer... But better to find that out before than after!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I hate that for you but it is better to know beforehand rather than bring him home and end up with a sick horse you couldn't ride.


----------

